# Remove an old door knob with no screws



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You push the pin in and the knob comes off. Really need pictures of both sides of the door, not just that one side.


----------



## husk (Jan 22, 2012)

I thank I tried that but I may be wrong. I'll get a picture of the other side as soon as possible. The knob is across town.

Thanks


----------



## husk (Jan 22, 2012)

*view of front side*

There was someone there and I asked him to send me a picture. This is what the inside of the other side of the door knob looks like.









Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Really need a better picture vs the macro zoom. But yes, if the plate is tight against the door, then there should be a point that you can put in a small nail or small bladed screw driver, or use a allen wrench to take off the knob, then unscrew the plate.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude... get the sawzall already!

In pic #1 there is a small round something on the handle. Screw? Divot? What?
I'm pretty sure that is the key.


----------



## husk (Jan 22, 2012)

I have thought about the saws-all but I'm trying to save the knob for use on other doors, since this style of knob is on 5 different doors. From what I understand the last person to work on one of these knobs ended up replacing the door.

And yes I think the pin or whatever is the key. It looks like a brass nail. I can push it in and nothing seems to happen or loosen. I can pull it out till it bangs up against the plate that has been unscrewed. Again it doesn't seen to do anything. 

I've looked for holes or something I can push in to take the knob off but have found nothing.

The knob is 30+ years odd maybe 50+.

I'm really hoping someone will recognize the style.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Now that you have the plate off it's covering the thing you need to push to get the the knob off.
Put it back on, there's a rectangler shaped small hole near the knob, just stick a real small flat screwdriver in the hole and the knob just pops off when you pull on it. Then take that plate off again and the screws are visable to remove the rest.
I just removed 15 of them last weekend. And they also came off of a 50 year old house.
If there's paint all over them and the finish is coming off there not worth saving. There only about $7.00 each.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

In picture #1 you'll see a round hole through the threaded portion of the chassis. In the threads there is a hole. In that hole is a spring the runs from the door to the knob. Depress that spring and it will release a retainer. The knob will slide out of the chassis. Looks like an old Sargent 6 Line lock.


----------



## The Mom (Apr 27, 2012)

*Which worked?*

Husk, if you still read here, please tell me which solution worked for you! I have the SAME EXACT doorknobs on my new house. The house was built in the 50s. The doorknobs are unlike most others. Therefore alot of advice given about removing doorknobs does not apply to these particular knobs. (I have been changing doorknobs and locks for 30+ years.)


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I had one of those devils today. It was an exterior door. I couldn't find anything to press in and release. I had a press and release the other day. This bad boy was threaded on both sides. I had to put some large pliers on it to unscrew a collar off both sides, then I ended up prying it apart after about an hour of scratching my head.

I wasn't planning on re-using it. I swear each half weighs 1 1/2 pounds. A lot of brass in it.


----------



## The Mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I have gotten the collars unscrewed. Tried moving the L-shaped pin up and down, even pulling it out as far as the collar would allow. Tried prying the other side with a screwdriver, still no give anywhere. These doorknobs do have alot of brass in them. Very difficult to remove!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would cut that thing off and use it as a paper weight. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have some door knobs that come off by pushing the latch in. When you push the latch that sticks out the side of the door in as far as you can it releases the knobs.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I would try the latch trick. My latch came off relatively early in the long and arduous process, so I didn't try it.


----------



## oznerd (Apr 28, 2012)

I too am having trouble removing an old door knob. I was able to pop the latch on the inside hand to remove the handle, but I can't figure out how to get the plate off. There appears to be two latches on the side of the plate but I can't get those to budge.
















The outside knob also has a what appears to be a latch, but I can't get that to budge either (but I can see 1 screw in a hole in the plate).










Any and all help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Here you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygyV8ONqvWY


----------



## Hearts4Door (Aug 1, 2012)

I too have a door knob with no screws. I have removed the knob and plate from the inside. This does not expose any screws. Instead there are 4 tabs sticking thru 4 slots. One of the tabs had a pin thru it to secure it. I removed the pin with needle nose pliers. But it will still not come apart. I tried pushing the latch in and pulling it out, but it did not help. Using a screw driver, I pushed the 4 tabs into the slots. But the mechanism still does not come apart. There has to be a trick I am missing.

I only have a picture of the inside of the door. I have loosened the plate on the outside, but that does not give much of a view since the knob on the outside cannot be removed like the inside one. Mostly you can just see a large spring that is between the plate and the mechanism. There are no screws on the outer side either (not that I expected any).

I have replaced many door knobs, but I can't figure this one out. Below is a picture from the inside after having removed the knob and plate plus pushing the tabs thru the slots. As you can see, that is mostly all there is. The 4 tabs and slots.

Does anyone have a clue how you remove this kind of lock?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Grab a hold and pull. The retainer is already off. The tabs and the pin just held the chassis together. Somebody must have undersized the hole for it to be that tight. If you can't pull it, take a block of wood and a hammer and tap it out from the inside.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Try one of the other knobs. Someone may have done something that another one will give you a clue to.


----------



## Hearts4Door (Aug 1, 2012)

Unfortunately this is the only door in the house that has this kind of lock. All of the other doors have the usual hidden screws.


----------



## Hearts4Door (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Maintenance 6. Your post didn't show up earlier, so I only just saw it.

I was just thinking today while I was at work that maybe it is catching on the edge of the hole or something. I'm going to try what you say this weekend when I have better light and can look closely at it. Something is tight because even pushing the tabs in required more force than I would have expected.

I'm thinking you must be right. Nothing else seems to make sense.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Take the screws out of the latchbolt too. That will let the knob chassis move around a little more in case it's caught on a lip inside the crossbore.


----------



## Hearts4Door (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like the only problem was that things were catching. I wiggled things around so they looked free and then gave it a good yank from the outside and it came out. Thanks Maintenance 6!

I was rather surprised though that the lock portion from the inside actually comes out thru the outside. That seems very strange to me. I am used to the knob and lock button pulling out on the inside of the door. Since this seemed strange to me, I was thinking someone having the same problem in the future might appreciate a couple of pictures of what it looks like once it is out.

The first picture shows a simple round piece of metal. This is what comes out thru the indoor side of the hole. The rest of the lock shown in the other picture comes out just as shown by pulling it thru the outer side of the door. The metal part that goes in thru the inside side of the door fits over the part that sticks out with the turn/button for locking from indoors and slides all the way against the main body of the lock. There are then 4 little tabs that stick thru the 4 holes. The two are held together by putting a pin thru a small hole on one of the tabs. So if you are trying to take out one of these locks, make sure all 4 tabs are clear of pins then go to the outerside of the door and give the knob a good hard yank.


----------



## Stokely (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the same knob. After 30 minutes and several sources I have it figured out for the next guy. 
First unscrew the collar ring next to both knobs

Second slide collar and rose toward the knob, on one knob you will see a square opening with a wire bisecting it. With a small screw driver, depress the wire wile pulling the knob. 

After the knob is off, locate a small L shaped pin an pull it out. This releases the mechanism allowing you to slide the whole thing from the door. 
See pics (that I am trying to post). I hope helps. 

















































sending from phone with auto correct


----------



## Henry Wong (Dec 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Stokely - registered just to say thank you! You saved me a lot of aggravation!


----------



## WorldSailor (Jan 18, 2013)

*Plenty mahalos*

Stokely - I, too joined just to say thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## husk (Jan 22, 2012)

The Mom said:


> Husk, if you still read here, please tell me which solution worked for you! I have the SAME EXACT doorknobs on my new house. The house was built in the 50s. The doorknobs are unlike most others. Therefore a lot of advice given about removing doorknobs does not apply to these particular knobs. (I have been changing doorknobs and locks for 30+ years.)


Sorry about the long delay I got sidetracked onto other projects. Someone mentioned that it looked like a Sargent lock. They were right. It is a Sargent 8 or 9 Bored lock. The instructions can be downloaded at 

http://www.sargentlock.com/documents/?type=300&cat_id=15

it is doc AS396Y_USA_low.pdf

In the initial picture (see attached picture detail) there is something that looks like a wire in a hole. To removed the knob push down hard on the wire while pulling on the door knob. The wire and metal underneath are a spring loaded locking mechanism. The knob will then pull off. It is all-in-all a very neat design.

Hope this helps


----------



## husk (Jan 22, 2012)

And I just noticed that Stokely gave an even better reply than I did.

Thanks to all


----------

